# The Family Meal: Home Cooking With Ferrán Adriá



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Of course, the idea of the former El Bullí Restaurant might not sound as if it deals with home cooked family meals, however, this book´s recipes are simple to follow, unladened with hard to find & buy ingredients and the best part is, that the recipes are in visual splendour and " step by step " instructions and easy as A.B.C. This new book is now available in English in the U.S.A.

Furthermore, there are many recipes from Adriá´s numerous globe trotting adventures, including Thailand, Japan, Mexico and South America.

Margcata


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I ordered my copy yesterday!!!


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Pleased to hear ... Enjoy ... I collect cookbooks and this is an interesting take on family meals ... Happy Holidays.

Margcata


----------

